

What recent books should I be reading? - pdelgallego

I remember the big impact that books like "The pragmatic programmmer", "Hackers &#38; Painters", "SICP", or "PoEAA" cause in me.<p>What recent books about computers, hackers and entrepreneurship should I be reading?<p>Let's say, for the sake of the argument, that we are talking about books published in the last 2-3 years.
======
_delirium
Ted Nelson's _Geeks Bearing Gifts: How the Computer World Got This Way_ (2009)
is an interesting read, though of a particular variety. It's fairly negative
and contrarian, as usual with his stuff, and also pretty disorganized and
rambling, not really well edited. Some of his opinions aren't really backed
up, either. It's sort of like someone had taken notes on a long interview with
him asking: what do you think about the entire history of computing, and why
are things the way they are? But, it's got a lot of thought-provoking stuff
buried in it, if you're the kind of person who likes the idea of Ted Nelson
going on about all of computer history in an opinionated way for an hour or
two.

link: [http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/geeks-bearing-
gifts/43...](http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/geeks-bearing-
gifts/4312837)

------
adamrichardson
I really like Clean Code [http://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsman...](http://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsmanship/dp/0132350882/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291168526&sr=8-1)

------
bretthopper
Being Geek: [http://www.amazon.com/Being-Geek-Software-Developers-
Handboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Being-Geek-Software-Developers-
Handbook/dp/0596155409/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291224404&sr=8-1)

A review I wrote: <http://terrordome.ca/reviews/being-geek>

------
andrewtbham
seems like delivering happiness, by tony hsiesh, the ceo of zappos is getting
a lot of buzz. although i haven't read it.

------
zoomzoom
You are Not a Gadget, by Jaron Lanier.

